

Show HN: Spotify Playlist Rater – How hipster are your playlists? - trippr
http://www.hipster-rate.me/

======
trippr
I'm a big fan of Spotify's year in review statistics, so I thought I'd take a
stab at creating an application which will rate your Spotify playlists on a
hipster scale. Would love any feedback:
[https://github.com/tripproberts/spotify-playlist-
rater](https://github.com/tripproberts/spotify-playlist-rater)

